#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Δωρεάν Αίτηση για Voucher | «Ψηφιακά Εργαλεία ΜΜΕ»

## 3DR_Software

Tο Πρόγραμμα «ΨΗΦΙΑΚΑ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΑ ΜΜΕ» παρέχει επιταγές (vouchers) που θα διατεθούν για την απόκτηση, μέσω αγοράς ή μίσθωσης, νέων ψηφιακών εργαλείων.
*Αιτήσεις  Χρηματοδότησης* έως και την *Τετάρτη 14 Σεπτεμβρίου 2022*

*Ενημερώνουμε τους συνάδελφους πως η 3DR έχει προεγκριθεί στους Προμηθευτές (Μητρώα)* του προγράμματος. 
Επιπλέον, μέσω της συνεργασίας της με την Plan.A.E., *παρέχει δωρεάν την αίτηση συμμετοχής των ενδιαφερόμενων στο πρόγραμμα.* 

Απαραίτητες *προϋποθέσεις για τη δωρεάν αίτηση*:
1) Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι να απασχόλησαν προσωπικό το 2021 (έστω και εποχιακά)
2) Οι δικαιούχοι να εξαργυρώσουν τις επιταγές (vouchers) σε λογισμικά της 3DR

----------

Xάρης

----------

